# BDI and HNL



## plasmasnake (Apr 17, 2014)

Is anobody following these two stocks? They're competitors (they both offer workforce accommodations in the resource sector) and they both opened ~9% lower Monday, but I don't understand why. Any thoughts?

Edit: Of course needless to say, they've both been dropping lately, but I've been following them and found it interesting that they both opened 9% lower on the same day. Is it just a coincidence? BDI now has a P/E ratio of just under 20, much lower than what it used to be (~30).


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

There is a separate thread on HNL.
Perhaps we can discuss there.
I just bumped it up.

I haven't looked into BDI, but I wouldn't touch HNL.
Not because it is falling, but because I have trust issues with the management, their forecasts, and how frequently they over-forecast and under-perform.
My general opinion is that BDI is larger, safer, and more diversified than HNL.
If you want to play it safer in this sector, you can look into Mullen Group.


----------



## plasmasnake (Apr 17, 2014)

Interesting, Mullen Group has also taken quite a beating, although it seems more diversified than BDI & HNL. Thanks for bringing them to my attention. I'll take a look at the other thread - perhaps a moderator could merge/delete this one.


----------

